# Problème Prise Jack et SAV apple



## Belziane (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

voilà, j'ai un ipad depuis juin 2013 (applecare jusqu'à juin 2015). J'ai déjà fait une demande de rendez-vous en apple store, mais voilà j'aimerais votre avis: 

-Ma prise jack déconne, quand je met un casque dedans, j'ai le son stereo, mais quand je joue un peu d'un coup ça passe en mono. Il suffit que la prise bouge à peine. J'ai essayer avec un autre casque même problème. 

Voilà ma question : 

-Est ce que ce genre de problème est réparable ou traité par le SAV apple? 
-Et est ce que si réparation ou changement, je devrais quand même m'acquitter des 49 euros de frais? 


VOilà, je m'excuse si je suis pas au bonne endroit, je pense que c'est ici pour ce genre de chose. Et je suis pas habitué des SAV donc c'était aussi pour savoir si c'était éligible ou comment ça se passerait. 

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## adixya (18 Octobre 2014)

Tu as pris Apple care + ?


----------



## Belziane (18 Octobre 2014)

Sincèrement je sais pas si c'était le + ou non ,mais j'ai eu mon applecare le 26 juin 2013 donc après je sais pas. 

Quand je vais sur la page, c'est Applecare protection plan... je sais pas si c'est le + ^^


----------



## adixya (19 Octobre 2014)

C'est le apple care + qui permet une réparation d'un incident matériel avec 49 euros de franchise. Le Apple care simple, je ne sais pas s'il fait la même chose...


----------



## drs (19 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> C'est le apple care + qui permet une réparation d'un incident matériel avec 49 euros de franchise. Le Apple care simple, je ne sais pas s'il fait la même chose...



??

AppleCare allonge la garantie matérielle de 2 ans, sauf erreur de l'utilisateur (casse par exemple). Donc, oui, ce problème DOIT être pris sur le compte de l'AppleCare de manière gratuite.


----------



## Belziane (20 Octobre 2014)

Ouais mais c'est là que je pige pas, si c'est ma faute c'est 49 euro, mais si c'est le produit c'est gratuit??? 

Enfin bon merci quand même à vous, j'attends jeudi et ma première visite au genius bar et je vous dirais ce qu'il en est


----------



## adixya (21 Octobre 2014)

drs a dit:


> ??
> 
> 
> 
> AppleCare allonge la garantie matérielle de 2 ans, sauf erreur de l'utilisateur (casse par exemple). Donc, oui, ce problème DOIT être pris sur le compte de l'AppleCare de manière gratuite.




Ça dépend si c'est la faute ou non de l'utilisateur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h34 ----------




Belziane a dit:


> Ouais mais c'est là que je pige pas, si c'est ma faute c'est 49 euro, mais si c'est le produit c'est gratuit???
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin bon merci quand même à vous, j'attends jeudi et ma première visite au genius bar et je vous dirais ce qu'il en est




Qu'est ce Tu ne comprends pas ? Heureusement qu'apple prend un chargé un produit défectueux de par sa faute. En revanche Apple n'a pas à assumer un iPad tombé par terre par négligence, en tout cas gratuitement.


----------



## Belziane (22 Octobre 2014)

Ce que je comprenais pas dans quand on lit la présentation de l'appelcare c'est que même quand c'est ta faute tu paies, c'est là que je comprenais pas. Mais bon comme c'est un problème matérielle

C'est juste ça que je comprenais pas surtout à cause de leur petit ², mais voilà, merci à vous, j'ai rendez vous demain, je pense pas que ça pose problème.


----------



## adixya (23 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui mais c'est une franchise de 49 euros par incident c'est comme beaucoup d'autres assurances. Le but c'est de mettre un obstacle financier sinon les gens passeraient leur temps à casser exprès leurs iPad et repartir avec un neuf sans payer. La barrière de la franchise ça a un effet dissuasif. Tu ne rapportes ton iPad que si ça vaut le coup de payer 49 euros et non pas pour un oui ou pour un non.


----------

